# I hate art.



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm taking an architecture degree because of parent's influence, on 3rd semester now, moving up to 4th.

I fucking hate what they call creative.

It's pretty much absurd model or whatever is that, and i can only see them as utter shit.

It's depressing me. :crying:

I want to quit, but people always encourage me to finish it.

I'm lost.

I don't even know what i want to do anymore...

But i know what i hate. :crying:

Help.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

Han Eiyuu said:


> I'm taking an architecture degree because of parent's influence, on 3rd semester now, moving up to 4th.
> 
> I fucking hate what they call creative.
> 
> ...


That sucks. I sort of know the feeling.

What sort of stuff do you look at, if you don't mind me asking? I'm curious to know.


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

An Obese Skeleton said:


> That sucks. I sort of know the feeling.
> 
> What sort of stuff do you look at, if you don't mind me asking? I'm curious to know.


The usual shit. 

Some kind of model of quality space, people create "i can't even put it into words" . 
Like twisting a bit of paper, cut some carton , and just make something, they don't actually have any meaning, and it was made up on spot. 

And what's more, they call inefficiency as creativity. Once had an assignment "My first machine" , we were told to build some mechanism, but all of em is stupid. It's like getting A-B-C-D-E when you can easily make it A-E. What's the point of machine if it complicate things ? Gosh..

It's depressing.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

Han Eiyuu said:


> The usual shit.
> 
> Some kind of model of quality space, people create "i can't even put it into words" .
> Like twisting a bit of paper, cut some carton , and just make something, they don't actually have any meaning, and it was made up on spot.
> ...


Yeah. You shouldn't be studying it. It's all too clear you've no appreciation for what you're doing.

Escape somehow, and find a true calling. Good luck to you.


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

An Obese Skeleton said:


> Yeah. You shouldn't be studying it. It's all too clear you've no appreciation for what you're doing.
> 
> Escape somehow, and find a true calling. Good luck to you.


I wouldn't be making this thread otherwise :crazy:

But, there's a self-doubt and guilty killing me inside.

Because it's not my money, and time is wasted. ARGH !!


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

Han Eiyuu said:


> I wouldn't be making this thread otherwise :crazy:
> 
> But, there's a self-doubt and guilty killing me inside.
> 
> Because it's not my money, and time is wasted. ARGH !!


You were ill-advised. It's not your fault that you weren't advised well. You followed the advice of people who you believed had the right idea. Apparently, they didn't. But it doesn't sound to me like a decision you made.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Han Eiyuu said:


> I wouldn't be making this thread otherwise :crazy:
> 
> But, there's a self-doubt and guilty killing me inside.
> 
> Because it's not my money, and time is wasted. ARGH !!


What do you actually like doing?

Like when you were younger, what REALLY fascinated you? Perhaps if you try and connect back to that younger self, your true passion will reveal itself. At least that's what happened to me, and now I'm pursuing it quite happily :happy:


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

An Obese Skeleton said:


> You were ill-advised. It's not your fault that you weren't advised well. You followed the advice of people who you believed had the right idea. Apparently, they didn't. But it doesn't sound to me like a decision you made.


It is not, because i was at a loss at what to choose back then. I'm a no-passion guy 


DaphneDelRey said:


> What do you actually like doing?
> 
> Like when you were younger, what REALLY fascinated you? Perhaps if you try and connect back to that younger self, your true passion will reveal itself. At least that's what happened to me, and now I'm pursuing it quite happily :happy:


There's many thing to consider beside passion. But, i'll try do some thinking.


----------



## SmilingWriter (Dec 27, 2014)

Han Eiyuu said:


> I wouldn't be making this thread otherwise :crazy:
> 
> But, there's a self-doubt and guilty killing me inside.
> 
> Because it's not my money, and time is wasted. ARGH !!


By staying with this major that you hate and can't appreciate, isn't that wasting more money. If most people that love their major actually pick a career not related to it, then what are the chances you'll actually use this major that you hate as a career.

Even if it's just a rational choice, and not something you're passionate about, then choose that. Pick _*what makes sense to You*_ and go from there. Art isn't for everybody. I went to college for my parents as well. I picked something I understood and could get through college without wanting to shoot myself.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Han Eiyuu said:


> There's many thing to consider beside passion. But, i'll try do some thinking.


I think you are in your 20s correct? So I'd have to disagree. If you really wanted to consider things besides passion, you have stayed on our course and finished it 

But the fact you want to leave now says your heart's not in it - so you might as well pick something now that your heart IS in, because the past has already shown not doing so has disastrous affects.

But PS - My passion turned out to be relatively lucrative anyway, so perhaps I was just lucky.
*shrugs*


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

DaphneDelRey said:


> I think you are in your 20s correct? So I'd have to disagree. If you really wanted to consider things besides passion, you have stayed on our course and finished it
> 
> But the fact you want to leave now says your heart's not in it - so you might as well pick something now that your heart IS in, because the past has already shown not doing so has disastrous affects.
> 
> ...


i'm 18


----------



## DlusionAl (Apr 9, 2011)

Han Eiyuu said:


> I'm taking an architecture degree because of parent's influence, on 3rd semester now, moving up to 4th.
> 
> I fucking hate what they call creative.
> 
> ...


I know quite a few people that have had your issue. Try switching to civil engineering or construction engineering. Same thing but doesn't look at the art part. Might be your calling. If youre only 3 semesters in you shouldn't have gotten that into the degree. So your classes won't really be wasted because they would be more general. Though that's how the degree works out in most schools. Don't know about yours. 
You said you started from your parents influence but what do you want to do?


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

DlusionAl said:


> I know quite a few people that have had your issue. Try switching to civil engineering or construction engineering. Same thing but doesn't look at the art part. Might be your calling. If youre only 3 semesters in you shouldn't have gotten that into the degree. So your classes won't really be wasted because they would be more general. Though that's how the degree works out in most schools. Don't know about yours.
> You said you started from your parents influence but what do you want to do?


i'm not really interested in construction itself.


----------



## DlusionAl (Apr 9, 2011)

Han Eiyuu said:


> i'm not really interested in construction itself.


Then what part of architecture was interesting to you?


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

DlusionAl said:


> Then what part of architecture was interesting to you?


It wasn't my decision.

But, if i haven't got in-depth to the construction part.

I guess making the best system would be good.

Aside from that, nope.


----------



## DlusionAl (Apr 9, 2011)

Han Eiyuu said:


> It wasn't my decision.
> 
> But, if i haven't got in-depth to the construction part.
> 
> ...


Making the best and most efficient system? You sound more like an engineer to me. 

You really should talk to your parents soon then. Don't get stay so long into a degree which you hate. Would they be unreasonable if you wanted to switch? 

I dislike working with architects, mainly because they don't know much about the structure itself. They just want to make it look good. Ill get a plan presented to me and be like "uh yeah, that's not going to work". Ill tell them what they have to change and they say I'm ruining their art. I try not to generalize but it's happened so often that it's hard to.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

My question is this. If you took all value out of it, do you think you could plan out an piece of art that would appeal to their senses?


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

DlusionAl said:


> Making the best and most efficient system? You sound more like an engineer to me.
> 
> You really should talk to your parents soon then. Don't get stay so long into a degree which you hate. Would they be unreasonable if you wanted to switch?
> 
> I dislike working with architects, mainly because they don't know much about the structure itself. They just want to make it look good. Ill get a plan presented to me and be like "uh yeah, that's not going to work". Ill tell them what they have to change and they say I'm ruining their art. I try not to generalize but it's happened so often that it's hard to.


no, they support me if i want to switch, but the guilt is killing me...


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

WT_Neptune said:


> My question is this. If you took all value out of it, do you think you could plan out an piece of art that would appeal to their senses?


Sometimes it did, but i still see it as an utter shit.

All i have been creating is pure bullshit.


----------



## DlusionAl (Apr 9, 2011)

Han Eiyuu said:


> no, they support me if i want to switch, but the guilt is killing me...


If they support you then why the guilt? Seems like thats coming from something else.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Vayne said:


> It's was under parent's influence when i chose architecture as major.
> 
> I suppose my strength is logic.
> 
> My weakness probably laziness and messy with tedious stuff. I'm never good at art. Obviously X_x


Usually when it comes to art, the best way is not to think of the end result yet, which might not be logical. Yet, in real life situation, things doesn't have a linear approach of going from A to Z. Life consist of a lot detours. So is the process of creating art. You have to play around with it. Build it up, break it down, edit it, then shape it up again. Treat it as an act of experimentation. Then note down all the results in your scrapbook. It's like being a scientist, but in design. There are some artist who may or may not be good in art, but due to their capacity to work on resolving design problems, they make a career out of it. Perhaps, architecture is not what you are interested in, but it's okay. Who knows you might turn out to be even better after you leave the school, using your own method and ingenuity. Good luck in your future endeavours.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Vayne said:


> I'm not even sure what my heart say. :sad:


Well your heart is saying no to something, that's for sure. Maybe you should find your own direction...can take time tho.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Get the degree and just design plain, predictable things that aren't artsy or innovative or eccentric in any way. :happy: We all need a practical architect every now and then.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Vayne said:


> I'm taking an architecture degree because of parent's influence, on 3rd semester now, moving up to 4th.
> 
> I fucking hate what they call creative.
> 
> ...


How long is it until you finish?


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Clyme said:


> How long is it until you finish?


2.5-3 yr


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Get the degree and just design plain, predictable things that aren't artsy or innovative or eccentric in any way. :happy: We all need a practical architect every now and then.


 bauhaus !!

But then again, my GPA drop drop and drop


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Vayne said:


> 2.5-3 yr


God damn.

How long have you been at it?


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Read the fountainhead by Ayn Rand, then afterwards decide if you want to continue the route of Architecture. If not, then this time you yourself should choose the degree based on what you want in life and which subject will get you there quickest. If you have a plethora of degrees you may want to pursue, then go for the one that offers the most pleasure with the most profit. 

My personal opinion is that people do not belong in subjects/sectors that they have no true interest in, or passion for. This is how subjects/sectors become deficient in trying to accomplish what it is they want to achieve, because the people who do not have that much interest or passion for subject/sector will put themselves above it. Sort of like how a scientists who cares less for science, and more for personal gain will forgo intellectual integrity by lying to accomplish a personal goal, at the expense of making science look less intelligent, hypocritical, and untrustworthy in the eyes of many.

On the other hand, if you were to choose a degree/subject/sector that you have have true interest in, or passion for, then you would inevitably put more effort and time in, helping increase the efficiency of that sector in accomplishing whatever needs to be achieved. A natural interest in a thing usually translates to higher average skill within that degree/subject/sector, and it'll give you more incentive in maintining the intellectual integrity in your field of interest.

So its best to major, and build your life around, a field that you have an actual interest in. If you have a compulsive interest in wanting to contribute to a field, then I would say choose that field, since you already have the mindset of wanting to contribute to it. Seriously though, I think you should really read The Fountainhead before making any decisions about Architecture.

P.s. if you have no interests now, then you should probably take some time off of school (a semester or two preferably) for some soul searching, or join the military, which I guarantee you will know what your passions/interests, and what you want, definitely after experiencing that type of lifestyle for some time. 

P.s.s. Don't forget, the person affected by your life the most is yourself, therefore always make sure to make your own decisions or you'll be stuck regretting and blaming others down the road for the decisions you didn't do. If you fuck up yourself, then at least you have yourself to blame which gives you more control over your life, rather than having your decisions dictated by others.


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

Clyme said:


> God damn.
> 
> How long have you been at it?


1.5 year.

As i miserably failed lot of class last semester because i was depressed and didn't take the final examination . It might take another semester.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Vayne said:


> 1.5 year.
> 
> As i miserably failed lot of class last semester because i was depressed and didn't take the final examination . It might take another semester.


Honestly, I would drop out. It's your life and you'll be the one that lives with the choices that you make. I don't see any point in pursuing something you're disinterested in, regardless of family pressure. You'll also less likely to do well (as time has already shown) in things that you're thoroughly disinterested in. Even if it isn't your money, you're at least not wasting any more by continuing. Chances are, you won't use whatever degree you could've gotten and any work in this area will just contribute to misery. If your parents are still willing to financial fund you, I'd convince them to fund you in an area you're actually interested in. If they won't do it except for architecture, I'd drop out and look into scholarships and student loans, because you can at least pay those pack once you get a proper job. Work isn't going to feel like work if you enjoy it. You only have so much time and there's no sense wasting it on contributing to your detriment. I really would drop out and take up something that you actually want to do. It'll be better in the long run.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Vayne said:


> I'm taking an architecture degree because of parent's influence, on 3rd semester now, moving up to 4th.
> 
> I fucking hate what they call creative.
> 
> ...


How about you create your own anti-what they call creative style, come to think of it, ugly buildings were trendy for quite some time  You might even enjoy the challenge and mocking the status quo in your own subtle sarcasm )

That being said, I agree it can be disappointing but think of your other options. If you don't have a strong candidate or passion for something else and you can't take a giant leap of faith, you can pick a closer major and get your courses transferred. There are always ways if you feel strong enough but since you haven't suggested an alternative you might as well get your degree. I strongly advice you to intern though, so you will know what it will be like.

Or how about you build awesome movie settings and buildings? wowowow  but don't listen to me when my Ne is hyped.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Vayne said:


> I'm having a looming about that, but i think Computer Science or physics would be not bad. At least i can work alone and get shit done. =3


Wrong.You do make group projects in computer science, I hated every single one of them and had to make almost everything on my own which is fine - if only it didn't involve dealing with others v.V

Seriously don't count on this, you might even have to work with customers or in large teams. Well, you can always go for freelancing if you can bear the stress of the unknown. 

Or maybe you will have your own start-up or that -it- app Who knows? But I wouldn't dive into something without getting a better perspective although I do understand completely the first is a limbo. I was under the influence of my parents as well, well the major also appealed to me or as what I thought it was but still.. I do however think it is okay because I don't have most problems my friends have like finding a job and it brings confidence. At the end of the day though, being talented at something is much more important than being a mediocre something else. But I think of my talent and the majors and there is still the chance that I would still hate them if I had to had an education on them. Ever thought about that? So I don't have an advice for you. Just whatever you do, try to be exceptional and a nonconformist 

How about you try to transition into computing graphics and CAD of architecture? Is that an option? Some people transition to computer science from graphics and vice versa


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

nichya said:


> Wrong.You do make group projects in computer science, I hated every single one of them and had to make almost everything on my own which is fine - if only it didn't involve dealing with others v.V
> 
> Seriously don't count on this, you might even have to work with customers or in large teams. Well, you can always go for freelancing if you can bear the stress of the unknown.
> 
> ...


But, you work alone right ? I mean we don't have to meet and work at the same place right ? X_X


----------



## Vayne (Nov 6, 2014)

nichya said:


> How about you create your own anti-what they call creative style, come to think of it, ugly buildings were trendy for quite some time  You might even enjoy the challenge and mocking the status quo in your own subtle sarcasm )
> 
> That being said, I agree it can be disappointing but think of your other options. If you don't have a strong candidate or passion for something else and you can't take a giant leap of faith, you can pick a closer major and get your courses transferred. There are always ways if you feel strong enough but since you haven't suggested an alternative you might as well get your degree. I strongly advice you to intern though, so you will know what it will be like.
> 
> Or how about you build awesome movie settings and buildings? wowowow  but don't listen to me when my Ne is hyped.


It doesn't work like that here, i have to re entry university instead of switching major. New freshman.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Vayne said:


> But, you work alone right ? I mean we don't have to meet and work at the same place right ? X_X


Well it depends pretty much on what you do and who you work for really. The places computer scientists work are broad. Some workplaces like government organizations or traditional companies will demand you do whatever the other employees do and work in your cubicle 5-9. they won't understand your work either which can be quite upsetting when people at meetings can show the emails they have sent as -work- and people think you are just passing time because you can't really express what you have worked on especially if it is more research and not web programming etc.

Then there are unconventional companies like the giants in software with super fun and comfortable workplaces, but when you enter one like Microsoft Redmond, you will see thousands of offices that will immediately make you feel less special despite being -chosen- among many many talented people. then you learn about their organizational structure and get overwhelmed. So much hierarchy -still- actually that is why a reasonable number of people leave such places to work in smaller start-ups.

Start ups sound so much fun, especially if you are among friends ) Well the unknown and the hard work could be a problem but I could live with that. But when I get too optimistic I have all those articles of unsuccessful attempts to bring my feet back to the ground. 

I think most freedom and individual work comes when you go for academia in the field. No surprise most of grad students are INTPs. So in a way, you would feel at home for sure, which makes me think maybe I would be happier at a major with INFPs but I also like challenge a bit.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

How can you hate what you do not know? What is art? Not the bs normal reply, but what is it? I imagine you'd get different answers from everyone? So is it objective? Is it subjective? Even further what is its purpose? What was the purpose of those who in the past vs now? To hate something would mean that you know it, or have narrowed it down in its nature, but what is the nature of Art? What is the essence of it? It's something to think about.


----------

